# 15' hobie skiff



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

nope i suck at picture uploading


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Copy the direct link from your photobucket account. Then click on the insert image tab on the forum post page. It is the button right above the U or underline. Paste your direct link in between the two img brackets and hit preview. Should have it. 

As far as the rig goes, you can try a light wet sand 1200 working up to 2000 then compound and polish. That is given it has a good clear base to work with. I would recommend starting at 800 but not sure on the condition of the clear.. Looks good


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It's gel coat doesn't have clear, wet sand and buff like AF2 said. 

Good looking hobie like the front deck.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I've not seen another with that big deck I'm going to get rid of the bow rails though. I only fly fish so they are going to be in the way. Thanks for the advice ill give it a go tomorrow


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cool setup!


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Was that boat built by Hobie? Just curious as I've never seen one with that deck/cap. My first boat was a Power Skiff, and it is an awesome hull.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

thats a sweet looking setup post more pictures of the boat I have never seen a hobie look so good


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Then you evidently haven't seen cut's!!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

not a big fan of consoles on small skiffs. I think they look weird but his is done up really nice. But the tiller on this is exactly what i would have


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

This one was built by jetcraft with the hobie molds. Ill work on more pictures today, she needs a good scrub and probably new topside paint someone along its life painted it with a brush but only did one coat. Non skid is ok though. Cutrunners hobie is badass, only 15 footer with a fresh water wash down I've ever seen


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Tiller or console different strokes for different folks! If I was to have a real poling skiff it would be tiller without a doubt.
What year is the hull?


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

The hull motor and trailer are all 1996. Motor looks rough from sitting in the elements but under the cowling is like brand new. I'm going to fix her up but only after I fish the snot out of her this summer. To bad it's trophy season up here now, there are dudes on top of dudes wearing dude hats right now and not one of them has any common sense. Hey cut does your boat have the original self bailing cockpit mine was changed to the ping pong ball ones and I know nothing about them?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The original style is a rubber flap screwed to the outside over the scupper hole. I took those off lol ive just been plugging the holes with tennis balls right now but I want to get the ping pong ball setups. How well are they workin for you?


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

They work, but I have nothing to compare them to at this point my other boat just has a bilge area with a small bilge pump. They do the job fine but I think are a bit slower than those original style. I also have that original plastic drain plug in the boat that I want to change over to brass or something a bit tougher the threads are pretty worn out from taking it in and out and I don't think it seals well


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have the scupper drains that are meant for 3inch holes or the smaller normal ones?
I also have the cheap plastic drain plugs. I was starting to run out of money on the build and went with them instead of the stainless ones at $30 a piece. I needed 3.
They do look and feel very cheesy but I pull my plugs after every outing and only get a drop if that..
Its definately sealed up well


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

They are the large tennis ball sized ones. You sure can dump a lot of money into a boat but if you can't buy new it's the only way to go


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No doubt. 
These are really great boats. You will be pleased at the ride. Especially sitting in the back with the tiller.
Draft is also much more minimal than you would believe when balanced properly.


----------



## zonkel2 (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats on the boat Jeff. I have a 1985 HPS fishermans model. Lots of fun in the chop of Tampabay and the Gulf
Wish i could take her home to the glass smooth bayous of NOLA to Passchristian and Biloxi. O well one of these days.
Hang on and enjoy the ride. Gary


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice boat! It looks very similar to mine. I have an 05 build by Wagner Boats in Bradenton.


What size is your motor? I had a 40hp Yamaha tiller and I could drive it leaning against the console which was nice. Got a 70 and a center console now and it's awesome.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

It's a 40hp Johnson tiller. You can run it leaning against the platform pretty well I am going to relocate the tilt controls to the underside of the platform. How's your cockpit space with that console?


----------



## Homemadexj (Nov 3, 2011)

It's not too bad really. There's enough room in the front of the console for a cooler to sit on and plenty of room to walk around either side. For me it doesn't take away from fishing room.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Me either. My console serves a lot more purpose than the small space it takes up


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to stay tiller as I like to crab with my daughter as well and we need all the room we can get for traps, bushel baskets, bait.....on and on


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol I understand. I tried stonecrabbing once with my skiff.
Bought 5 traps set em caught a bunch of blue crabs and stank up the boat and I was over it


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

No stone crabs up here. In baltimore the blue crab is the cream of the crop. You guys down south don't cook them right. Stone crabs are tasty though I like them a hell of a lot more than dungeness crabs anyway


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive heard that hut I also believe your bkue crabs are a little different.
Ours always have so much nasty algae and barnacles on them they dont look too appetizing

I perfer lobster anyays.. lol


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Same crabs. Our bay waters grow them pretty quickly and are not very saline so the crabs mostly live in mud half the year and sand the other half. We only eat males as well, the females are mushy and gross. You have to steam them live in beer vinegar and Rock salt. Season with j.o crab spice not old bay.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool looking rig, Jeff. Haven't seen one set up like that from the factory, but I like it.

Congrats!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice ride Jeff. I have always liked these Hobies. Since you gonna redo the top side. You should about pulling those hand rails. And put you a fly line rail on it. From the pics looks like you like slinging chicken feathers. What is beer vinegar? Or is that beer and vinegar? I like the sound of that crab recipe. May have to try that. Never heard of J.O. seasoning. Its all Old Bay around here. we did a Low country boil end of last season. And some of the crabs were nasty. I think they were females. Never heard not to eat em. But will be tossing em back now. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

Sorry that was supposed to beer, and vinegar. Yeah I gotta lose the bow rails and put in the fly line rails. J.o is the seasoning you get when you get steamed crabs in md. Old bay is made by McCormack spice here in baltimore as a spice for nationwide distribution. J.o does all custom blend for the crab houses up here. Usually have to buy it at the carry out counter. I'm having a friend make me a in deck tank ill post pictures soon


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking forward to pics


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

i had a cooler seat grab bar fabricated and installed a pilot trolling motor but the brunt of my time has been spent re doing a 13 gheenoe that was rotten just about everywhere


just about finished just need to fair, sand, and paint. as soon as this is done I'm going straight to the hobie and installing a below deck fuel cell and hopefully a new motor(f70) before the fall. this winter killed me up here in maryland it felt like it was 11 degrees for 6 months i had to work on the gheenoe in the basement.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

How are you going to add an I pilot and a custom seat and post a picture of a gheenoe!!!!!
Looking very forward to the update pics, especially with the f 70


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

touche' cutrunner…touche'
i just happened to have a picture of the noe, ill get some shots of the hobie tomorrow. I'm so close to the final amount i need for the f70 i can taste it


----------

